
Higher Search Engine Rankings Without A Home Page - bwelford
http://www.bpwrap.com/2010/04/higher-search-engine-rankings-without-a-home-page/
======
kadavy
The method the author proposes is to redirect example.com to
example.com/latest-post/

For many blogs, I don't feel this is the best user experience. I feel like a
blog homepage should include some content that introduces the visitor to the
site. This isn't always appropriate for individual post pages, which should
primarily be about the topic the post is about - and any content within the
blog that relates to this topic. This depends upon the degree of topical focus
of the whole blog, though.

------
chaosmachine
This is interesting. It seems dangerous, but I can see how it might be
effective in the short-term.

Actually, you just inspired me to rethink my entire site structure. Thanks!

